# An art fraud, caught in the act!



## Conservative (Apr 10, 2012)

Robert_Stephens said:


> Here is my latest, one of two paintings for NASA, commerating the end of the STS program, STS, Shuttle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOLY SHIT.. I just realized you were too fucking stupid to even TRY to hide this theft!

Here is the URL of what you just claimed is YOUR 'painting'...
http://media.trb.com/media/photo/2009-11/50533268.jpg

And here is the URL of the Orlando Sentinel page that the actual photographer, Mr. Huber, has his photo on... it's image 3 on the list...
Pictures: STS-129 Space Shuttle Atlantis - OrlandoSentinel.com

And here is the URL of Image 3...
http://media.trb.com/media/photo/2009-11/50533268.jpg



Again, for the terminally brain damaged... You did not even attempt to hide the fucking url!

What you claimed is yours... http://media.trb.com/media/photo/2009-11/50533268.jpg


What the Sentinelt claims is Mr. Hubers... http://media.trb.com/media/photo/2009-11/50533268.jpg

UTTERLY BUSTED, you sack of shit!​
I hope you go to jail for a long, long time.


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 10, 2012)

The Japanese call that "art for art's sake".


----------



## Conservative (Apr 10, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> The Japanese call that "art for art's sake".



Taking someone elses work, not even copying it, just trying passing it off as yours? I don't think so.


----------



## syrenn (Apr 11, 2012)

How about we just site the rules....




> *Copyright Guidelines:*
> Copyright infringement is* illegal*. USmessageboard.com will enforce the law. Never post an article in its entirety. When posting copyrighted material, please use small sections or link to the article. When posting copyrighted material you MUST give credit to the author in your post. You are responsible for including links/credit, regardless of how you originally came across the material. Link Each Copy and Paste.




http://www.usmessageboard.com/announcements-and-feedback/47455-usmb-rules-and-regulations.html






Claiming something is YOUR'S that is clearly NOT yours is a copyright infringement. Copyrights are not just for printed words


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Apr 11, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my latest, one of two paintings for NASA, commerating the end of the STS program, STS, Shuttle.
> ...






Do you know the difference between a painting and a photograph?


----------



## Dante (Apr 11, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Robert_Stephens said:
> ...


my thoughts exactly before even checking out the links. 

poor con-servative  -- not too quick on the uptake


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Apr 11, 2012)

Dante said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...




I guess they think the Space Shuttle can pose for a painting, so why would anyone paint off a photo?

Morons.


----------



## Conservative (Apr 11, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Robert_Stephens said:
> ...



yes, I do. Apparently Robert does not, as he claimed his link was his painting, when it was the exact same link as the shuttle photograph from the Orlando Sentinel.


----------



## Conservative (Apr 11, 2012)

Dante said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



the moron is you.

He said that the image he posted was his painting, but it was a link to a photo on the Sentinel website. What part of he lied and claimed the Sentinel photo link was a link to his painting, escapes your tiny little mind???


----------



## Conservative (Apr 11, 2012)

syrenn said:


> How about we just site the rules....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's been reported to the site (reply received) as well as the Sentinel and Mr. Huber.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 11, 2012)

if your goal is to expose all the liars and frauds on this board you will be one busy man.....


----------



## Conservative (Apr 11, 2012)

strollingbones said:


> if your goal is to expose all the liars and frauds on this board you will be one busy man.....



just this particular one. Most of the liars here don't steal other peoples copyrighted works of art, and claim them for themselves.


----------



## daveman (Apr 11, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Robert_Stephens said:
> ...


Open each in a different tab, the photo and the "painting".  

Show me a single pixel different.

You can't.  They're exactly identical.

Therefore, the "painting" isn't a painting.  It's a copy of the same photograph.


----------



## Conservative (Apr 11, 2012)

daveman said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



then there's the fact that the link he claimed pointed to his painting, was the exact same link that pointed to the Sentinel picture. He still can't/won't comment on that fact.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 11, 2012)

you can expose me for the nubile 22 yr old i am......


----------



## Conservative (Apr 11, 2012)

strollingbones said:


> you can expose me for the nubile 22 yr old i am......



I heard you like to expose yourself...


----------



## Conservative (Apr 11, 2012)

Here is the email I got back from Mr. Huber, with his contact information. The more people that report Robert's theft of copyrighted material, the better.



> Thanks for your concern. I really appreciate you taking the time to point this out to me. We will look into this and see whats going on.
> 
> Red Huber
> Senior Photojournalist
> ...


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 11, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > The Japanese call that "art for art's sake".
> ...



Sake. Sake (booze). It's a pun. Sheesh.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 11, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



honey hush i didnt even feel the air move over my head .......


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 11, 2012)

Conservative said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > you can expose me for the nubile 22 yr old i am......
> ...




*makes note* 'no more nekkid pics for frankie'


----------



## daveman (Apr 11, 2012)

Conservative said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > OohPooPahDoo said:
> ...


Ooohpy seems to have gone mute, too.


----------

